# wanted American Alligator



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows where I could get an American Alligator. I have my DWA before anyone starts giving outand I have adults Specys and sub adult cuviers so I know what i'm doing. Any help would be great?


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Glades Herps do them. They will export or they will meet you at hamm/houten.

Best thing to do is email them.

Glades Herp Farm - Home


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

$45!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll put my name down for a trio!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll have the male Saltie for £700 thanks


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> I'll have the male Saltie for £700 thanks


Your going USA right?

Bring me back some Gators


K

lol


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

What a site !!

How come we dont have any thing like that !!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

There in Florida they practically give them away for free over there because there are so many of them!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Better giving them away cheaply as pets than culling them which is what they do with all the nuicance gators they catch.........I think!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

If everyone gets together we could get a nice import from them. I was planning on doing myself anyway.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Doodles said:


> If everyone gets together we could get a nice import from them. I was planning on doing myself anyway.


If your serious mate let me know, a few things on the list i'd be interested in when my licence comes through! 
I'd be tempted by ones of those gators but don't think i've got the space at the moment for a fully grown adult but theres definitely some venomous i'd like!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Give me a PM too guys a few non DWA that Im looking for on that list!


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

Shall we all just chip in for the Saltie? Theres only 4 in the country that I know of, time for another one boys?


----------



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

that would be mental getting a saltie!!! lol

i see they have Cyclura nubila lewisi on their list, thats really messed up! 

There are only 12 left in the world & they are held in a conservation site in G.Caymen . . . . wonder how many are out there in the U.S Pet trade!


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

so can no one help me get a gator??


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

If your serious then count me in. (on the import not the croc lol) If we get enough people it may well work out : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thats mad how easy ity is to buy something like a saltwater crocodile, bet if you had the cash it wouldnt be that hard to import venomous either


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

you can even pay with paypal haha!:lol2:


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

if you do go i would like a florida red belly for $5  cant belive how cheap that is £2.50 for a turtle!


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

dave71 said:


> so can no one help me get a gator??


You wont get gators from the states
You can get them from around Europe but they start at about £1k Still want one? PM me


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> You wont get gators from the states
> You can get them from around Europe but they start at about £1k Still want one? PM me


As above 

Glades herp will not bring alligators over with them to the show as the only legal way to bring them over is on a zoological permit into a zoological facility. 

I have seen the odd gator at hamm but prices start at around 800-1000euro a piece.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> if you do go i would like a florida red belly for $5  cant belive how cheap that is £2.50 for a turtle!


Not exactly cheap when you consider importation costs, and seeing as I know of plenty in this country available on a FTGH basis, it hardly seems worth putting one through the stress.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*gators*

if you do get some make sure you post some pics. lol


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

VIPER & VINE WILL be able to get them

they can get anything


----------



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

Cyclura nubila lewisi - these are readily available in europe already - there was one for sale in the UK about 6 weeks ago - only a few hundred quid

American alligators are banned from import to the UK - therefore viper and vines could not legally get you one (nice to see that your still around chris - how are you doing?) - you could of course arrange a zoological swap with another zoological establishment a) of you own a zoo, b) you have something that another zoo wants to swap with you. !!! i believe that asiaitic lions are in demand


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

lophius said:


> American alligators are banned from import to the UK -


I don't think your right there, i have a good friend who has one perfectly legally


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

400runner said:


> I don't think your right there, i have a good friend who has one perfectly legally


They are indeed illegal to import without a zoo permit so for shops/hobbyists etc it is illegal.!


----------



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks tom !


----------

